# Music Box I bought my Niece



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://imgur.com/Ozg2xHK


What do you all think? It was made in Switzerland.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice. A great idea for a gift for a niece.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess this could've gone in the Classical Discussion section being that they are all Classical works.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> Nice. A great idea for a gift for a niece.


She asked for a Music Box too! I just hope she likes it, she is only six, and this one doesn't have a dancer spinning or anything like that. In other words, I hope it's pretty enough for her!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Very nice.

Of course, she may have appreciated the box below, as well.









The local "watering hole" recently installed one, and it's been on constant play, offering nearly anything available in the on-line digital format. (Needless to say, most of the folks there don't appreciate my musical offerings, preferring country or hard-rock. Alas...!)


----------

